
Virtual Reality Readies Some Prisoners for Release - kevinyen
http://www.cpr.org/news/story/for-some-prisoners-on-the-cusp-of-release-virtual-reality-readies-them-for-freedom
======
loorinm
> Gardenhire is among a group of inmates who have lived behind bars since they
> were children--never thinking that one day they’d be let out. They’ve never
> used a debit card or a cell phone. Many haven’t ever done their own laundry
> or driven a car.

I fucking hate this country. Why are we still doing this. Why is this ok. The
people responsible for the continuation of this system should be made to live
out the rest of their lives in the prisons they designed.

~~~
Operyl
In the same article, these are “children” (15-17 year olds) tried as adults
for serious crimes such as murder.

~~~
loorinm
It honestly doesn’t matter what the crime or the age is. The fact that we
respond by spending years producing socially disabled people, and then send
them back out into the world... How can this be happening. In whose interest
can this possibly be?

~~~
draugadrotten
Indeed many of the victims and their relatives would say that these criminals
should be kept locked up, for the protection of others and the betterment of
the world. A punishments primary purpose is not to produce socially great
people, the punishment is meant to, you know, _punish_ as well as be fair, and
protect others.

~~~
Fnoord
The intend is quite clear.

The problem is that this makes rehabilitation more difficult which in turn
leads to recidive.

Back in the 90s (when I looked into this cause it was part of political
standpoints by politicians in my country) both the general public and
behavioural science was on the fence whether longer punishments or shorter
punishments with a focus on rehabilitation worked better. A quick search on
DDG showed news articles and studies arguing both ways.

------
codycraven
Did someone watch Demolition Man to come up with this scheme?

